# off line and no wood chips



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

lost my laptop while in Denver for the Vectric update. Dang thing had a hardware problem and lost all WIFI access. Manufacture had me to a complete reset on it ( after I saved all my files). But alas can not get it to work and lost all software. 

On to a new laptop. Could not recover my licenses for Mach 3. So bought new license for Mach 4. Screwed up down loading that.. arghhh what terrible instructions from AVID and Mach.

SO no groveling to get my licence reset. 3 weeks with no CNC... terrible with drawl. ARGGGGGGHHHH>>>


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Here I thought since we hadn’t heard from you in awhile that you were still out playing in the woods. 
Sorry to hear about your computer issues. So frustrating when things don’t go the way they should 
So are you up and running yet? Was great finally getting to meet you in Denver!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your computer...all too often technicians jump to "reset" without thinking of the consequences it may have on apps or data...

I consider it so severe a violation that I had my techs require approval prior to "resetting" a customer's computer...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

To err is human too really #$$&*(()’ up requires a computer!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Years ago I started having a clone made of my laptop drive. I have lots of software on this laptop I'd hate to lose, so for about $100 I have a local shop make a bootable clone. If my drive tanks (the most common failure) I can just switch out drives and it's up and running again. I also use Dropbox to save all my important files (about 350MB now) so I really can't lose data. The Dropbox account holds 1TB and syncs with five other computers, one in my office, laptop, server and my daughter's lap and desk top. Between the two methods, I feel pretty safe. The only real problem would be if the motherboard died--the CPU number. But if that happens, I can still salvage most of the licenses and software. 

I by far prefer Win 7, but by necessity, I had to get a Win 10 laptop and have to admit, it doesn't suck and I am able to run almost all my favorite legacy software. Haven't transferred the XP version of spider software yet, but wouldn't be surprised if it worked. Win 10 handles a lot of legacy programs you wouldn't expect it to support.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If it's just the Wifi you can get a little USB dongle to plug in that can replace that function. They're cheap, start at about $15 up here, Scott. Do a search for "wifi adapter".


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with Nick. A lot of Techs today might try a few easy fixes then if they don't work they want to use reset instead of trying anything else. 

Of course, a lot of them were hired with basic computer knowledge just to fill a position and they are handed a troubleshooting manual that they really don't know how to use. They do know the rest instructions are on the last page so if they get lost trying to follow the manual they turn to the last page.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

That sucks! Wish I had something more pithy to say,


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Are your files ok?? Anything we can help you with feel free to ask.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TenGees said:


> If it's just the Wifi you can get a little USB dongle to plug in that can replace that function. They're cheap, start at about $15 up here, Scott. Do a search for "wifi adapter".


well I am going to go spend that $15 fast as I can. Great idea. . thankyou.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

UPDATE.

Got Mach 4 loaded and the system is functioning. Had to make some cable changes.... and the Mach 4 screen seems functional, but it has some readability issues. Seems to have loaded funny on my laptop. 

Avid called late on Friday and walked me through the problem had encountered. Or the final problem About 10 problems that had to do with me.... and one that was on them. Had a single instruction step that was wrong for Mach 4. and that kept it from working. going to have to play with screen view stuff to get the interface how I want it. 

But I like the features on Mach 4. Test runs starting in a few hours. will advise. 

Yes, John I saved all my files and had them backed up. But the fix on the laptop took me through a complete reset on it , so had to dump all the software I had loaded, Aspire, Mach, Z Brush, etc.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

more updates. 


So the machine carves. But broke some parts yesterday. it seems that the Mach 4 reverses some Motors so my X axis became one of my Y Axis motors. so jogging almost tore the gandry off as one side was idle the other side took off, as will as the X movement. 

So corrected that. but now the Z is carving at exactly half the depth that it is supposed carve. 

So profile cuts that are supposed cut one inch deep and displays that it is cutting one inch deep only cuts 0.5" deep. Same for 3 d runs. Suppose to cut to 0.6" deep, says its carving to 0.6" deep but actually carving to only 0.3" deep,

Looking at motor settings now, but don't know much about step settings. ANy wizards out there???


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Ouch!! It's been awhile since looking at Mach, but I would bet that your Z axis stepper resolution settings are wrong. They (Avid) have probably changed the pitch on the Z axis ball screw or motor since you bought your machine.

David F might be a good source as I believe he is running Mach 4. If no one else chimes in with a quick response, let me know and I would be happy to try and help you figure it out.

I would bet that the counts per unit value in the Motors Config tab are exactly half off.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Balloon Engineer got me back on track. need to tweek some motor settings Monday, but waiting for AVID to give me the exact write setting..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott - did it have anything to do with your x and y being wired opposite when you first made the machine?


----------



## The CNCGuy (May 10, 2019)

You should be able to go to the settings tab and then look for the Axis Calibration (Set Steps per Unit).

Click on this button and then choose the Axis you want to tune. You'll then have a screen open that asks you how far you want to move the Z Axis. After you hit OK it will move the Axis and then ask how far it moved. enter in that number and the the system will calculate the number of steps for your axis.

Do this several times to fine tune your system. You can move positive or negative by putting a minus sign in front of your number.

By spending some time you can tune your system to about .0001 accuracy.

Hope this helps.


----------

